

Ask HN: Link to Dev or VC Blog with great reviews of business/tech books? - bigohms

I'm looking for a blog authored by a well known techie or VC (can't remember) who also scribed great abbreviated reviews of meaningful business books that he's read (pretty sure it is a he).  Failed to bookmark and desperate to locate...<p>Anyone help?
======
swanson
Derek Sivers maybe? <http://sivers.org/book>

~~~
bigohms
Yes, thank you!

